# Reifendruck



## Fie (4. April 2010)

Seit gegrüßt - AVE

ich war bei der Tanke und hatte zuerst 3Bar drin. Das war mir viel zu hoppelig und ich habe nach Gefühl etwas Luft wieder abgelassen und es fuhr sich prima und schnell. Jetzt war ich wieder bei der Tanke und habe auf 2Bar Luft rein und ich habe das Gefühl, dass es sich schlechter fährt. Also nicht mehr so leicht, als ich die Luft von Hand abließ.
Beim Hinterrad waren es beim Selbstablassen 1Bar und vorne etwas unter 2.

Kann das sein, dass ich weniger Luft brauche? Ich dachte immer, bei prallen Reifen fährt es sich leichter...

Grüßle

Micha


----------



## markus182 (4. April 2010)

Hey,
das kommt immer ganz darauf an in welchem Gelände du dich bewegst.
Auf der Straße ist eine geringe Auflagefläche (->niedriger Rollwiderstand)
sinnvoll. Hierfür gilt grob gesagt: Je mehr Luftdruck, desto besser, wobei man es auch nicht übertreiben sollte, da irgendwann der Reifen platzt und es auch sehr unkomfortabel wird. 
Fährst du im Gelände bzw. auf lockerem Untergrund brauchst du möglichst viel Auflagefläche, die du durch einen geringen Luftdruck erreichst (~ 2bar).
Auf dem Vorderrad sollte meiner Meinung nach immer etwas mehr Luft sein (~2,5 bar), damit der Reifen nicht von der Felge springt.
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pedalentreter22 (4. April 2010)

oder hinten mehr von wegen snakebite...


----------



## markus182 (4. April 2010)

kommt halt immer darauf an welche reifen man hat (z. B. verstärktes Seitengewebe)


----------



## Fie (4. April 2010)

Achso, das hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen: Racing Ralph

Mit dem fahre ich sowohl als auch. Also Gelände, Schotter, Waldwege und Asphalt. 
Trotzdem habe ich das Gefühl, dass er jetzt nicht mehr so leicht rollt.


----------



## Langenfelder (4. April 2010)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/494669


----------



## Fie (4. April 2010)

Das ist ja cool, danke sehr!


----------



## BruciesCardio (4. April 2010)

Man wird zunehmends immer empfindlicher in sachen Reifendruck mit der Zeit. Ich würde mir noch http://www.profirad.de/images/schwalbe_luftdruckmesser.jpg holen. Seit dem ich das hab gibt es keine Probleme mehr ich fahre immer genau den Druck den ich immer fahre die Analogen Manometer waren mir zu ungenau.


----------



## Fie (4. April 2010)

Ich lass halt Luft an der Tanke rein, für mich am Geschicksten. Zuhause habe ich  nur so eine kleine, kurze und kaputte Pumpe. Sie tut zwar, aber man pumpt halt ewig.
Für unterwegs, wenn man mal Reifen wechseln muß, bestimmt ein hilfreiches Tool. 
Werde ich im Auge behalten.

Danke sehr!


----------



## scylla (4. April 2010)

Bei Racing Ralphs mit Schläuchen würde ich eigentlich weder vorne noch hinten deutlich unter 2 Bar gehen. 
1 Bar geht eigentlich nur bei schwereren Reifen (mit stabilerer Seitenwand) oder bei Tubeless-Systemen länger gut. Die RaRa sind an den Seiten so dünnwandig, dass sie mit zu wenig Druck extrem in die Knie gehen und sehr wabbelig fahren. Snakebites riskierst du dann natürlich auch.


----------



## trek 6500 (5. April 2010)

..fahr` mit den nobbys , sowie den conti vertical ca. 2 bar - passt auf den trails und auf der strasse gleichermassen gut ( wiege 50 kg - kommt ja auch immer aufs gewicht an ..) !! ride on !!  k.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MelleD (6. April 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ..fahr` mit den nobbys , sowie den conti vertical ca. 2 bar - passt auf den trails und auf der strasse gleichermassen gut ( wiege 50 kg - kommt ja auch immer aufs gewicht an ..) !! ride on !!  k.


 
Sieht bei mir genauso aus, paßt immer


----------



## trek 6500 (6. April 2010)

...ne standpumpe wär doch was für dich , oder ???? ich find die super - man muss nicht so viel rumfummeln!!!


----------



## Deleted168745 (15. April 2010)

markus182 schrieb:


> Hey,
> das kommt immer ganz darauf an in welchem Gelände du dich bewegst.
> Auf der Straße ist eine geringe Auflagefläche (->niedriger Rollwiderstand)
> sinnvoll. Hierfür gilt grob gesagt: Je mehr Luftdruck, desto besser, wobei man es auch nicht übertreiben sollte, da irgendwann der Reifen platzt und es auch sehr unkomfortabel wird.
> ...



..wenn bei 2 bar der Reifen von der Felge springt - passt der Reifen nicht auf die Felge!!!
Vorne gehören immer weniger bar rein wie hinten - dass man (Frau) vorne mehr Grip aufbauen kann wie hinten!  Im Gelände hat man mit weniger Druck sogar weniger Rollwiderstand. Mehr Grip kann man entweder durch weniger Luftdruck oder eine weichere Gummimischung erreichen. Nichts ist schlimmer wie wenn das Vorderrad wegrutscht...und das Heck nicht nachkommt 

Ich fahr vorne 1,8 und hinten 2, allerdings bei den DH-Minion mit 42a vorne und hinten 60a.
Bei den Tourenreifen (850g) vorne und hinten 60a - aber dafür dann hinten 2,4 bar Druck.

  Aber es ist auch sehr steinig da wo ich wohne....


vlg Ane


----------

